# Are paper hulled shells worth anything???



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I ran across about 10 boxes of 12 an 20ga. paper hulled shotgun shells. I wondered if they were worth anything to a collector or something?? I love the old stuff but don't need that many boxes.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i seen some old paper remington true blue go for a very high price on ebay. check for some there to get an idea.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

In most cases it is not the shells themselves, but the boxes that are desired. Ebay does not permit ammunition, but the empty boxes are fine, unless they have changed their policy.
John


----------

